# Alumilite clear resin alternate I found.



## Leica (Apr 4, 2021)

Same parent company. Magikast Clear Fast Cast Resin


----------



## JohnU (Apr 5, 2021)

It might be similar resin but not similar price.  They charge a lot more for their resin.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 5, 2021)

Looking at a few online ads, the Magikast appears to be a very fast setting/curing urethane resin.  Open time of about a minute and a half with cure time of 1 hour.  

SDS for the A part is not very reassuring.  Unlike the epoxy resins I've used, it seems to be pretty dangerous stuff.  https://www.rawmaterialsuppliers.com/wp-content/uploads/70DA.pdf


----------



## bmachin (Apr 7, 2021)

Magikast has several urethane resins which appear to match up with Alumilite's in terms of cure times. I looked at the SDS's for their Clear Fast Cast Resin which has a 420 second pot life making it equivalent (at least in terms of pot life) to Alumilite Clear. The chemistry listed on the SDS of both brands is the same although that doesn't mean that the products are identical--SDS only lists safety related ingredients). Whether  they perform equally is unknown without testing.

It's worth noting that Alumilite worked very closely with Curtis Seebeck (and others?) in developing Alumilite Clear from the original Water Clear especially for the turning community. Water Clear is still in the product line and has the same ingredients as Clear listed in it's SDS.

Given the history, I would stay with Alumilite. It is one of Polytek's consumer divisions where Raw Material Suppliers (Magikast) is an industrial division. A look at their respective websites will tell you where you will find the kind of support that you want.

 As far as toxicity goes that SDS doesn't appear to be any worse than Amazing Clear Cast Plus or T-88; just to choose a random casting epoxy and an adhesive.

FWIW,
Bill


----------

